# Scream Fest, Canada



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. Just thought I would send along this website, to a Halloween/Haunted house event located in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. I'm not sure if anyone else on here is from the Edmonton area, but check it out anyways. The admission is $20, and there are 5 different houses to go in. They all have different themes, including circus(3D), nuclear nightmare, hospital, "The Black Hole", and Bates Motel. Then there are two other houses that are $3.00 each, and proceeds go to charity. Also incuded in the admission, is the entertainers. There are sideshow couple, the worlds fattest contortionist, another sideshow act, as well as fire eaters, magicians, fire dancers, stilt walkers and more. There are also carnival games, and the last ride simulation. So it seems pretty good for $20 per person, I think I;ll check it out. Just thought I would forward it on, see what you all think of it. Up here in this part of Canada atleast, there is barely any haunted attractions to go to, so I was surprised to see this pop up.

dustyn

www.screamfest.ca (click on Deadmonton,Edmonton, the one on the left)


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Note that the same event is also held in Calgary (Olympic Park).


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Did you have a chance to check it out in Calgary(I am assuming you live there), if so, how was it, is it worth checking out in Edmonton do you think


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

We've gone twice in the past and always had fun - one word of caution: Dress Warm! You are going to be outside most of the night and on the two occasions we went, it was well below zero w/ wind (Olympic park does get a wind...). Perhaps Rexall place is not as open and exposed. Last year they had four outside "carnival" type houses and two inside "mazes" and one outside maze c/w heavy use of fog machines!


----------

